# Scored a free HS55



## AngryBish (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey guys. I picked up a free HS55 tracked machine. I got it running like a top. However I think it has the wrong drive belt size on it. I put the belt on the pulleys it will drive for a bit then slip off and jam up. 

I cannot find much online for belt sizes. It looks like a 5/8” belt not sure about nominal length. 

Any info? I’d like to replace both the drive and auger belts. I’m in Canada by the way, shipping on a lot of small engine sites is crazy expensive. 

https://imgur.com/a/zY5CYLa


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF AngryBish

Can't get better than free :3tens:
I don't know belts on a Honda but you might want to post your question where the Honda guys hang out. - - > https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/

.


----------



## AngryBish (Jan 3, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> to SBF AngryBish
> 
> Can't get better than free
> 
> ...


Thanks.... I thought I did post to that forum. Guess I’m new here


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Maybe post your model number off your blower
and the serial number can make all the difference.....




Just a guess:

22431-768-003	Auger/Impeller Belt	
22432-736-701	Traction/Drive Belt


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The original GX140 would have had a 20mm crankshaft and your clone engine is likely has a 3/4" crankshaft. Without pictures of the current setup, I can only guess what the previous owner used for the pulleys. You may need to measure the current belts and then make an educated guess on which size belts you need.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

are the pulleys lined up? if it is a full size belt most farm supply stores should have belts that will fit it.


----------



## AngryBish (Jan 3, 2020)

db130 said:


> The original GX140 would have had a 20mm crankshaft and your clone engine is likely has a 3/4" crankshaft. Without pictures of the current setup, I can only guess what the previous owner used for the pulleys. You may need to measure the current belts and then make an educated guess on which size belts you need.



It is a powerfist 6.5hp engine from princess auto. 

I split the machine, have the belts off. One is a v belt the other has teeth. I will go to a shop and try to compare them.


----------



## AngryBish (Jan 3, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> are the pulleys lined up? if it is a full size belt most farm supply stores should have belts that will fit it.


Yes they appear to be lined up.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you tried tightening up the drive cable so the belt has less room to move? i really hate the type of drive system like they used on that machine. you can try finding a belt that is a hair shorter but if it is too short there is a good chance your machine may creep.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

AngryBish said:


> Hey guys. I picked up a free HS55 tracked machine. I got it running like a top. However I think it has the wrong drive belt size on it. I put the belt on the pulleys it will drive for a bit then slip off and jam up.
> 
> I cannot find much online for belt sizes. It looks like a 5/8” belt not sure about nominal length.
> 
> ...


check boats.net for belt sizes. make sure you check the right 55 for serial number. i believe this model has different sizes per serial numbers.


----------



## AngryBish (Jan 3, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> have you tried tightening up the drive cable so the belt has less room to move? i really hate the type of drive system like they used on that machine. you can try finding a belt that is a hair shorter but if it is too short there is a good chance your machine may creep.


No I didn’t know that it had an adjustment. Is the cable you’re mentioning the bolt on the belly of the machine with a jam nut setup?

I have the blower split in half right now.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the cable that pulls the arm to engage the the drive belt should have an adjustment somewhere. if you tighten it up it should mover the arm so the belt has less room to move and make it a bit less likely to jump off the pulleys.


----------

